

DreamIt Ventures - Class of 2008 - paul9290
http://www.viddler.com/explore/DreamItVentures/videos/2/
Stumbled upon this video and thought I'd share this with fellow entrepreneurs, as I have seen a lot of talk regarding DreamIt within this forum.<p>Looks to be a great opportunity!
======
whacked_new
Wow, so Sleep.FM, which was demoed here, got funded. Either I am not that
sharp in spotting new markets, or DreamIt is... um, what are they doing?

~~~
alaskamiller
Sleep.fm gets a lot of guff but I think it's pretty darn cool. Voice + twitter
+ devices is pretty nifty.

Add: What's important here is that he's managed to build a system to push
content to multiple mobile devices. Think about that. The application of his
system can change as time goes on, but it can be really successful if he can
scale it or monetize it.

PS: Maybe you're not that sharp.

PPS: That was mean, your site's freakin' awesome!

~~~
whacked_new
Re: PS: always something to learn :)

I agree that it has uses, but needing to go to a website to use an alarm is
totally over it for me. I have been using my computer as an alarm for many
years now. I think it is a total waste of energy if you need to go to a
website and stay on a website for the alarm to work. Mine puts the computer
into sleep mode, and wakes it up right before the alarm goes off.

With all this energy-conscious-ness going on, unless Sleep.FM makes an offline
client that can sleep your computer, I a bear. Twits/calls to phone may be an
exception, but for me that largely loses the point of a computer-run alarm
(where you can play MP3s at obscene volumes). Just my POV.

------
speby
Seems like nice guys. I'm sure they'll pick some good founders and probably
help a few to succeed. But really, what the hell is up with the khaki pants
and button-downs? Seriously, these are still software/internet startups.

